# Scusami se ti rompo le scatole...



## Silvia10975

Buenos días a todos, busqué en el foro y encontré que se puede traducir con "Perdóname si te doy la lata...", ¿es correcto?
En italiano tiene un sentido poco fuerte y se usa a menudo. ¿Hay otras maneras de decir la misma cosa sin que sea vulgar?
Gracias de antemano,
Silvia.


----------



## kolya97

Yo diría "perdona que te moleste".


----------



## irene.acler

Yo creo que "molestar" es menos fuerte de "rompere le scatole", o me quivoco?


----------



## Silvia10975

Quería decir que "rompere le scatole" es más coloquial de molestar. Por ejemplo si hablo con un amigo le digo "scusami se ti rompo le scatole", a mi jefe diría "mi scusi se la disturbo, scusami se ti disturbo" que, en español traduciría con "perdona si te molesto". ¿Una cosita más ligera?


----------



## kolya97

Sí, tienes razón. No había leído bien el post. Si se me ocurre algo, vuelvo.


----------



## kolya97

Perdona que te joda (diría yo en Colombia).


----------



## Silvia10975

Me suena mucho, siendo mi novio colombiano  ¡Gracias!
Ahora a ver en España que usan...


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Perdona que te ... de por saco/joda/de por culo/fastidie ... _un poco fuerte_
Perdona que te ... moleste/interrumpa ... _más formal

_Un saludito


----------



## Silvia10975

Muchas gracias a ti también José, ¿entonces la expresión que encontré yo no es correcta? _"Perdóname si te doy la lata..."_


----------



## kolya97

s10975 said:


> Muchas gracias a ti también José, ¿entonces la expresión que encontré yo no es correcta? _"Perdóname si te doy la lata..."_


 
“Dar la lata” me suena a “molestar reiteradamente”. Yo se lo diría a alguien a quien he molestado ya varias veces en un breve lapso de tiempo. A esa persona le diría: “perdona que te dé la lata” o “perdona que te siga jodiendo”.

saludos


----------



## Silvia10975

Entonces si pregunto una cosa a un amigo por primera vez puedo decir "perdona que te joda..." mientras si sigo preguntando la misma cosa porque aún no he entendido su explicación le diré "perdona que te dé la lata pero...".
¿Sería así?


----------



## kolya97

A mí me suena bien.


----------



## chaquira16

s10975 said:


> Buenos días a todos, busqué en el foro y encontré que se puede traducir con "Perdóname si te doy la lata...", ¿es correcto?
> En italiano tiene un sentido poco fuerte y se usa a menudo. ¿Hay otras maneras de decir la misma cosa sin que sea vulgar?
> Gracias de antemano,
> Silvia.


Hola, Silvia:
¿Qué opinas de "perdona que te moleste"?

Saludos 
Carmen


----------



## reys

Hola, Silvia! También puede ser útil: "_Disculpa/e la molestia, pero..._"

Saludos!


----------



## kolya97

¿ Y qué tal "perdóname pero discúlpame" ?  
Es broma, no se debería decir, pero por ahí se oye de vez en cuando.


----------



## reys

kolya97 said:


> ¿ Y qué tal "perdóname pero discúlpame" ?
> Es broma, no se debería decir, pero por ahí se oye de vez en cuando.



Y agregaría _"Perdóname, pero discúlpame... que te moleste"_... ... Broma de broma. Pero efectivamente, es común escuchar eso, Kolya!

Saludos!


----------



## kolya97

reys said:


> Y agregaría _"Perdóname, pero discúlpame... que te moleste"_... ... Broma de broma. Pero efectivamente, es común escuchar eso, Kolya!
> 
> Saludos!


 
Perdónenme, pero discúlpenme que me salga del tema, pero es que no paro de reirme.


----------



## bttpombal

Hola!!



s10975 said:


> Quería decir que "rompere le scatole" es más coloquial de molestar. Por ejemplo si hablo con un amigo le digo "scusami se ti rompo le scatole", a mi jefe diría "mi scusi se la disturbo, scusami se ti disturbo" que, en español traduciría con "perdona si te molesto". ¿Una cosita más ligera?


 

Entre "perdona si te molesto" (formal) y "perdona que te joda" (a mí, en España, me resulta bastante fuerte), yo me quedaría con "perdona si te incordio", "perdona si te rompo la cabeza" o "perdona si te fastidio". Parecen más intermedios.

Saludos.


----------



## kolya97

bttpombal said:


> Hola!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entre "perdona si te molesto" (formal) y "perdona que te joda" (a mí, en España, me resulta bastante fuerte), yo me quedaría con "perdona si te incordio", "perdona si te rompo la cabeza" o "perdona si te fastidio". Parecen más intermedios.
> 
> Saludos.


 
"Perdona que te joda" a mí también me parece fuerte y francamente no lo diría, así la conversación sea de lo más informal. Optaría tal vez por: "oye, disculpa...".


----------



## Neuromante

Estoy de acerdo con Bbpombal en "Incordiar", lo de "romper la cabeza", al menos por aquí no se usa y fastidiar" me parece muy suave

Por otro lado:
A m¡ lo de "Perdona si te jodo" me parece exagerado, al fin y al cabo  significa "Scusa se ti fotto" y el grado de esa forma italiana, comparado con "Rompere le scatole" es mucho más fuerte.


----------



## Silvia10975

Muchas gracias por vuestras aportaciones 
Ahora sé que en España nunca usaré "joder"... _Incordio_ nunca lo había oído, ¡lo voy a buscar de inmediato!

Y, para quien me propuso _molestar_, estaba buscando una cosa menos formal, como dije antes. De todos modos, ¡gracias a todos!

Silvia.


----------



## kolya97

Neuromante said:


> Estoy de acerdo con Bbpombal en "Incordiar", lo de "romper la cabeza", al menos por aquí no se usa y fastidiar" me parece muy suave
> 
> Por otro lado:
> A m¡ lo de "Perdona si te jodo" me parece exagerado, al fin y al cabo significa "Scusa se ti fotto" y el grado de esa forma italiana, comparado con "Rompere le scatole" es mucho más fuerte.


 
En Colombia "no me jodas" equivale a "non mi rompere", por eso lo utilicé.


----------



## xeneize

No, "ti fotto" en italiano no quiere decir eso, no corresponde a _joder_ en ese caso, por lo menos acá no.
El _ti fotto_ italiano corresponde al otro sentido de _joder_, ese que justamente se dice en España pero no en Argentina.
Así que, _perdoname que te joda/si te jodo_, corresponde plenamente al _scusami se ti rompo le scatole_ italiano, según como lo veo yo.
Claro, con un profesor es vulgar, pero a un amigo se lo decís. Depende del contexto.
Todas las que pusieron, para un contexto más formal, están bien: perdoname que te incordie/moleste/fastidie, etc, o disculpame si te incordio/molesto/fastidio, etc.
Pero a un amigo, le diria _perdoname que te joda_, o también, pero más coloquial, _perdoná si te hincho_ (o _rompo_) _las pelotas_, eso en Argentina por cierto_._


----------



## Neuromante

Es decir:
_Scusa se ti rompo i coglioni_

Más fuerte, bastante, que _rompere le scatole_


----------



## xeneize

Eso sí, pero eso para mí es más fuerte aún, no corresponde.
En cambio, decir "scusami se ti rompo _le palle_" equivale a "perdoname si te hicho las pelotas". A un amigo se diría, no es tan fuerte como podés pensar. Si omitís "palle", queda aún más "suave". Igual, ¡ojo!, sólo con personas de confianza.


----------



## Like an Angel

No sé si en España te va a servir, pero un término medio, que se puede usar con amigos sin ser formal, por un extremo, ni vulgar, por el otro, sería (trayendo a colación lo que dijo el argentino trucho xeneize ): _Perdoname/Disculpá si te hincho._

Saludos, y espero te sirva_._


----------



## xeneize

Like an Angel said:


> No sé si en España te va a servir, pero un término medio, que se puede usar con amigos sin ser formal, por un extremo, ni vulgar, por el otro, sería (trayendo a colación lo que dijo el argentino trucho xeneize ): _Perdoname/Disculpá si te hincho._
> 
> Saludos, y espero te sirva_._


 

Jajaja no soy trucho, porque nunca dije ser argentino, sino hispanohablante nomás...acaso con algo de argentino, pero bien de lejos 
De hecho, había puesto ese de _perdoná si te hincho, _sólo que añadí los huevos...quitándoselo, queda más suavecito.
Saludos cordobeeesa


----------



## Silvia10975

¡Pues gracias!
Ahora simplemente tengo que memorizar todas las formas y elegir, ¡dependiendo de donde estoy!

Saludos, Silvia.


----------



## azulines

Neuromante said:


> Estoy de acerdo con Bbpombal en "Incordiar", lo de "romper la cabeza", al menos por aquí no se usa y fastidiar" me parece muy suave
> 
> Por otro lado:
> A m¡ lo de "Perdona si te jodo" me parece exagerado, al fin y al cabo  significa "Scusa se ti fotto" y el grado de esa forma italiana, comparado con "Rompere le scatole" es mucho más fuerte.


----------



## azulines

Neuromante said:


> Estoy de acerdo con Bbpombal en "Incordiar", lo de "romper la cabeza", al menos por aquí no se usa y fastidiar" me parece muy suave
> 
> Por otro lado:
> A m¡ lo de "Perdona si te jodo" me parece exagerado, al fin y al cabo  significa "Scusa se ti fotto" y el grado de esa forma italiana, comparado con "Rompere le scatole" es mucho más fuerte.



perdona si te jodo en italiano se traduce con:
scusa se ti rompo i coglioni
asi como: no jodas
se dice: non rompere i coglioni
un hombre que suele joder se le dice:
rompipalle


----------



## Sylphadora

Estoy de acuerdo con Bttpombal y Kolya97, "perdona q te joda suena" un poco muy fuerte... El verbo "joder" mejor lo reservamos para otros casos.

El problema aquí es q "rompere le scatole" es una frase hecha en italiano y en español no existe un equivalente para esa frase, y no queda más remedio que traducir... Y algo que sea frase hecha y signifique lo mismo es "perdón por la molestia", que ya lo había dicho alguien, pero es más formal. El verbo molestar es menos fuerte que "rompere le scatole". Quizás "fastidiar", como ya han propuesto. También está "jorobar", pero "perdona que te jorobe" suena muy infantil... Al menos aquí en España. Quizás también se podría decir "perdona el incordio" o "perdona que te agobie", aunque "agobiar" también tiene un poco ese sentido repetitivo que tiene "dar la lata". Y también está el verbo "importunar", pero si "molestar" es más formal que "rompere le scatole", "importunar" lo es muchísimo más...


----------



## Sylphadora

azulines said:


> perdona si te jodo en italiano se traduce con:
> scusa se ti rompo i coglioni
> asi como: no jodas
> se dice: non rompere i coglioni
> un hombre que suele joder se le dice:
> rompipalle



Gracias por esta lección instructiva sobre el verbo "joder" XD


----------

